# Ashwaganda + nofap is the greatest NT max there is holy shit!!



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2020)

This is not a cope! I’ve been megadosing Ashwaganda and doing NoFap and I am MUCH more assertive and NT. You will take more risks, but they will pay off trust me. You will act much more alpha, and not be afraid to fuck with people. I’ve been much less passive aggressive, and much more assertive. Ashwaganda works by reducing cortisol, and in turn lowers anxiety, raises testosterone and increases sex drive. If you megadose and combine with nofap, you will be MUCH more alpha, less insecure, and less likely to constantly want to seek validation from foids. Instead you will just want sex.


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 13, 2020)

I want to get on ashwagandha as well, good to hear it is not cope


----------



## JustBeCurry (Nov 13, 2020)

day 15 of nofap: i can see the cosmic energies of the universe with my levitation powers from day 2 of nofap


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> I want to get on ashwagandha as well, good to hear it is not cope


It’s not a cope, it’s cheap, it works more each day that you take it. But you will only see minor changes unless you megadose. I’m trying to become more assertive and cold approach more, but that’s only half of it. I want to be more respected by people as well. It definetly works for both of those things.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> day 15 of nofap: i can see the cosmic energies of the universe with my levitation powers from day 2 of nofap


I’m not a nofap worshipper, but it does increase sex drive and energy when you don’t fap, which will in turn cause motivation to seek out sex instead of rotting on this forum


----------



## poloralf (Nov 13, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> It’s not a cope, it’s cheap, it works more each day that you take it. But you will only see minor changes unless you megadose. I’m trying to become more assertive and cold approach more, but that’s only half of it. I want to be more respected by people as well. It definetly works for both of those things.


What dose do you take


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2020)

poloralf said:


> What dose do you take


I megadose with 1.25 grams, which would be considered a ridiculous amount by normies, but I have severe anxiety, Legit for seeing big results quickly. Anxiety is COMPLETELY removed, sex drive is WAY up.


----------



## poloralf (Nov 13, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> I megadose with 1.25 grams, which would be considered a ridiculous amount by normies, but I have severe anxiety, Legit for seeing big results quickly. Anxiety is COMPLETELY removed, sex drive is WAY up.


Lol at calling that a megadose, i take between 500mg to 1.5g n3 times a day, and 2 or 3 grams from time to time, thats not a megadose


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2020)

poloralf said:


> Lol at calling that a megadose, i take between 500mg to 1.5g n3 times a day, and 2 or 3 grams from time to time, thats not a megadose


How have your results been?


----------



## poloralf (Nov 13, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> How have your results been?


Awesome, it lowers stress and my heartbeats become slower, a high dose before sleep makes me relaxed and cures insomnia tbh ngl


----------



## St. Wristcel (Nov 13, 2020)

I have low iq curry parents that always overstock ashwagandha they always wanted me to try it but I said no. Since .me does however I’ll try it


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 13, 2020)

both times i went off ashwagandha i had insane night terror nightmares so b careful

had the same thing when i experimented with desiccated bovine thyroid so ashwagandha might do some work on the level of the thyroid


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> both times i went off ashwagandha i had insane night terror nightmares so b careful
> 
> had the same thing when i experimented with desiccated bovine thyroid so ashwagandha might do some work on the level of the thyroid


Dreams have been much more intense for me but not nightmares/nighterrors. Very vivid, but for the most part positive dreams. I have had 3 sex dreams in the past week, when I have had virtually none in the past year. Will keep an eye on that though


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 13, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Dreams have been much more intense for me but not nightmares/nighterrors. Very vivid, but for the most part positive dreams. I have had 3 sex dreams in the past week, when I have had virtually none in the past year. Will keep an eye on that though


only happened when I went off
when i was on it I had no negative effects
might want to slowly reduce dose instead of going cold turkey if you stop taking


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Nov 13, 2020)

ive taken probably like 5 bottles of ashwagandha right now.

it's cope as fuck. literally zero difference in how you feel. none. wish it wasn't true but it does nothing.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2020)

Native said:


> ive taken probably like 5 bottles of ashwagandha right now.
> 
> it's cope as fuck. literally zero difference in how you feel. none. wish it wasn't true but it does nothing.


You took 5 bottles at this very moment? Have you taken it before? How long ago did you take it? Jfl that’s probably like 20 grams!


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Nov 13, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> You took 5 bottles at this very moment? Have you taken it before? How long ago did you take it? Jfl that’s probably like 20 grams!


no dude ive taken it many times in bigass doses for literally a whole year. I truly wish it wasn't cope but it doesn't work at all.


----------



## TITUS (Nov 13, 2020)

Im actually injecting T in the following weeks, JFL at ashwaganda.


----------



## St. Wristcel (Nov 13, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> both times i went off ashwagandha i had insane night terror nightmares so b careful
> 
> had the same thing when i experimented with desiccated bovine thyroid so ashwagandha might do some work on the level of the thyroid


How many mg are you taking ?
im only taking 670mg


----------



## Davidjolski (Nov 13, 2020)

Nofap sounded fine, but I'm not taking some stupid pajeet poo grown herb drug called Ashwaganda to drop 100 IQ points in order to be able to have conversations with normies


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> Nofap sounded fine, but I'm not taking some stupid pajeet poo grown herb drug called Ashwaganda to drop 100 IQ points in order to be able to have conversations with normies


It won’t drop your iq, it actually makes my mind sharper, and less worried about insecurities. Being NT and social is a big part of slaying. If you are at least average looking, you should give it a try. Even if you are subhuman it helps mental health tbh. But to each their own I suppose


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 13, 2020)

What is Ashwagandha anyway ? Drug?


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> What is Ashwagandha anyway ? Drug?


It’s a cheap herb that you can by over the counter. It lowers cortisol, which is the hormone that causes stress in anxiety. In high doses it can virtually ELIMINATE anxiety. Lower anxiety in turn raises testosterone, and sex drive. It improves social situations. I believe it will be highly beneficial to anyone, ESPECIALLY users on this site as many are fairly good looking but too aspie to approach women.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 13, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> It’s a cheap herb that you can by over the counter. It lowers cortisol, which is the hormone that causes stress in anxiety. In high doses it can virtually ELIMINATE anxiety. Lower anxiety in turn raises testosterone, and sex drive. It improves social situations. I believe it will be highly beneficial to anyone, ESPECIALLY users on this site as many are fairly good looking but too aspie to approach women.


I don't think it's available where I live because i never heard of it.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I don't think it's available where I live because i never heard of it.


Do you have Walgreens where you live? It’s gaining more and more popularity but still not that common. It’s a hidden gem in my opinion. If not you can probably buy it online. It’s fairly cheap for the results it gives.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2020)

9 Proven Health Benefits of Ashwagandha


Ashwagandha is a medicinal herb that has been shown to have powerful health benefits. This article reviews 9 evidence-based benefits of ashwagandha.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 13, 2020)

I don’t feel a difference when i take it though


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 14, 2020)

Aeons said:


> I don’t feel a difference when i take it though


What dose do you take, and how frequently? If taken in smaller doses it’s not as noticeable


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 14, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> What dose do you take, and how frequently? If taken in smaller doses it’s not as noticeable


i take 1 pill


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 14, 2020)

Aeons said:


> i take 1 pill


Try 5-10 pills for 2-3 days. Megadosing is where the true results come in. Recommended dose produces minimal results


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Nov 14, 2020)

I have been taking Ashwagandha combined with NoFap and it’s one of the best things ever.

Only downside to Ashwagandha is that it can make some people lazy and unmotivated (I think it has something to do with lowered cortisol) I usually take about 1.6 grams a day.


----------



## quakociaptockh (Nov 14, 2020)

Try adrenosterone, aka 11-oxo.

And THEN try nofap.

Pro tip: you don't stand a chance.

Also, my dick grew 1cm temporarily, I couldn't believe myself.


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 14, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> This is not a cope! I’ve been megadosing Ashwaganda and doing NoFap and I am MUCH more assertive and NT. You will take more risks, but they will pay off trust me. You will act much more alpha, and not be afraid to fuck with people. I’ve been much less passive aggressive, and much more assertive. Ashwaganda works by reducing cortisol, and in turn lowers anxiety, raises testosterone and increases sex drive. If you megadose and combine with nofap, you will be MUCH more alpha, less insecure, and less likely to constantly want to seek validation from foids. Instead you will just want sex.


ashwagandha is pure placebo


----------



## Clark69 (Nov 15, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Dreams have been much more intense for me but not nightmares/nighterrors. Very vivid, but for the most part positive dreams. I have had 3 sex dreams in the past week, when I have had virtually none in the past year. Will keep an eye on that though


ashwagandha have made my dreams a lot longer and more intense too. previously i could only recall a sum of my dreams, but now i remember most of them. insane


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 15, 2020)

Clark69 said:


> ashwagandha have made my dreams a lot longer and more intense too. previously i could only recall a sum of my dreams, but now i remember most of them. insane


try huperzine-a, that shit gave me crazy vivid dreams

its a mild nootropic too i think


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 15, 2020)

dont you build a tolerance?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 15, 2020)

How long u been doing this for op?


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Nov 15, 2020)

5mg exemestane every day did 1000x more than ashwaganda


----------



## homesick (Nov 15, 2020)

I have my doubts, but I don't see any reasons not to try this. Will try.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Nov 15, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> This is not a cope! I’ve been megadosing Ashwaganda and doing NoFap and I am MUCH more assertive and NT. You will take more risks, but they will pay off trust me. You will act much more alpha, and not be afraid to fuck with people. I’ve been much less passive aggressive, and much more assertive. Ashwaganda works by reducing cortisol, and in turn lowers anxiety, raises testosterone and increases sex drive. If you megadose and combine with nofap, you will be MUCH more alpha, less insecure, and less likely to constantly want to seek validation from foids. Instead you will just want sex.


Ashwaganda does help ngl


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 15, 2020)

homesick said:


> I have my doubts, but I don't see any reasons not to try this. Will try.


I did too, but it’s pretty legit. Worth a try for sure. More noticeable on megadosing


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 15, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> How long u been doing this for op?


Ashwaganda for about a month, I fapped at the beginning of NNN but I am currently on day 6 of nofap


----------



## Patient A (Nov 15, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> I have low iq curry parents that always overstock ashwagandha they always wanted me to try it but I said no. Since .me does however I’ll try it


No wonder you are wristcel

I also bet you are extremely autistic and eat nothing but ramen and sweeties


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 15, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> dont you build a tolerance?


From what I have read and experienced, the effects of ashwaganda actually increase the more you take it, at least for a certain amount of time.


----------



## St. Wristcel (Nov 15, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> How long u been doing this for op?


2 days rn will make update post results huge


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 15, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> 5mg exemestane every day did 1000x more than ashwaganda


you never got sore joints or increased urination?

got this when i first started it for heightmaxxing, guess that’s what you’re using it for too


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Nov 15, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> you never got sore joints or increased urination?
> 
> got this when i first started it for heightmaxxing, guess that’s what you’re using it for too


Pissed the same maybe less. My knees already hurt from growing pains so I didn't notice anything. Its starting to affect me emotionally


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 15, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Pissed the same maybe less. My knees already hurt from growing pains so I didn't notice anything. Its starting to affect me emotionally


how tall and what’s ur goal height? what you doing to heightmax, as in what is your protocol


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Nov 15, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> how tall and what’s ur goal height? what you doing to heightmax, as in what is your protocol


Pm me


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Nov 15, 2020)

Native said:


> no dude ive taken it many times in bigass doses for literally a whole year. I truly wish it wasn't cope but it doesn't work at all.


Probably bought a scuffed one with extra ingredients. Remember, only the ROOT provides benefits, not the plant.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Nov 15, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> ashwagandha is pure placebo


That's not what the scientific literature says.


----------



## malignant (Nov 15, 2020)

what dosage man
also where did u buy it


----------



## malignant (Nov 15, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> 5mg exemestane every day did 1000x more than ashwaganda


isnt that just an estrogen blocker
meaning u just had high E lol


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Nov 15, 2020)

malignant said:


> isnt that just an estrogen blocker
> meaning u just had high E lol


Yes. I had normal e anyway
Medium-->low estrogen is very noticeable


----------



## malignant (Nov 15, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Yes. I had normal e anyway
> Medium-->low estrogen is very noticeable


isnt low e bad tho
it has its own set of downsides doesnt it


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Nov 15, 2020)

malignant said:


> isnt low e bad tho
> it has its own set of downsides doesnt it


Yes it's starting to feel like shit.
I don't care. It keeps my growthplates open and that's all I need. If I get suicidal at least I know it's working


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 16, 2020)

malignant said:


> what dosage man
> also where did u buy it


Bought ashwaganda at Walgreens, I take about a gram at a time.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 16, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> 2 days rn will make update post results huge


Notice any changes yet?


----------



## St. Wristcel (Nov 16, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Notice any changes yet?


I’ll make post rn , lemme tag yall


----------



## wasted (Nov 17, 2020)

i might try it tbh ngl where do u get it from?


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Nov 18, 2020)

wasted said:


> i might try it tbh ngl where do u get it from?


There’s some good brands on Iherb.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Nov 18, 2020)

wasted said:


> i might try it tbh ngl where do u get it from?


I just get it from Walgreens


----------



## LastGerman (Dec 1, 2020)

I am also on Ashwagandha. I also take 10.000 i.e. vitamin D3 + K2 in the morning. Also on no fap for over a week now.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 1, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> I am also on Ashwagandha. I also take 10.000 i.e. vitamin D3 + K2 in the morning. Also on no fap for over a week now.


How does it compare to beforr, any different or you feel the same?


----------



## LastGerman (Dec 1, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> How does it compare to beforr, any different or you feel the same?



On no fap my beard seems to grow a bit better. Hard to tell if I feel any different though since I always feel kinda exhausted due to the fact I have mild insomniac. Perhaps I can fix it. I also got myself other stuff like men's health pills and pomegranate in order to enhance my penis.


----------



## StressShady (Dec 7, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> This is not a cope! I’ve been megadosing Ashwaganda and doing NoFap and I am MUCH more assertive and NT. You will take more risks, but they will pay off trust me. You will act much more alpha, and not be afraid to fuck with people. I’ve been much less passive aggressive, and much more assertive. Ashwaganda works by reducing cortisol, and in turn lowers anxiety, raises testosterone and increases sex drive. If you megadose and combine with nofap, you will be MUCH more alpha, less insecure, and less likely to constantly want to seek validation from foids. Instead you will just want sex.


*LEGIT SON*

What kind of Ashwagandha do you take? Pill form or powder form ?


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 8, 2020)

I haven't jerked for 3 days mirrin also the 2nd night I had ultra sexy Dream and almost came but woke up how long on no fap till I get sexy wet dreams


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Dec 8, 2020)

StressShady said:


> *LEGIT SON*
> 
> What kind of Ashwagandha do you take? Pill form or powder form ?


Pill form


----------



## Clark69 (Dec 9, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> try huperzine-a, that shit gave me crazy vivid dreams
> 
> its a mild nootropic too i think


dosage and source?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 9, 2020)

Being assertivr and aggressive isnt NT lmfao

most NT guys are just feminine and talkative


----------

